# [SOLVED] Cheapest Quality PC Possible



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

I know that it is usually better to save money for a quality machine, and have that last a long time, but I have a question to help out a good friend. What would be the cheapest *quality* PC that one could make, that still had HDMI output, and could handle websurfing nicely. The point is not to pick the oldest parts, but pick to pick the cheapest versions/models *of newer technology.* Preferably a *small form factor* and a *sexy case*. Thanks! I hope this is fun to answer. *Do not worry about a DVD drive or OS*. Try to keep it *under $250* if possible :wink:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

Best you could do is $350:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html

AMD $400 build ^.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

The cheapest and most cost effective PC is OEM but you substitute some quality and even that would be difficult with a $250 budget.
Our $400 AMD build is about the best you'll do and still get quality components.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

What about with the cheapest Intel Celeron on newegg and one of those tiny GPUs? I mean, this is an experiment, not something I am using heavily, so how low could you go?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

No. The Celeron line is unbelievably slow.

$350 is the best you'll be able to do.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

What will be the goal for the "experiment"?
Celeron CPU's are OK for general use.

Mobo $49.49: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-H61M-S1 LGA 1155 Intel H61 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

CPU $49.99: Newegg.com - Intel Celeron G1610 Ivy Bridge 2.6GHz LGA 1155 55W Dual-Core Desktop Processor BX80637G1610
About $75 more ($120.98) for a i3: Intel Core i3-3240 Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz LGA 1155 55W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2500 BX80637i33240 - Newegg.com

RAM $41.49: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBNQ - Newegg.com

Hdd $49.99: Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - Newegg.com

PSU $43.98: SeaSonic SS-400ET Bronze 400W ATX12V V2.2/EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Case $24.99:Newegg.com - Xigmatek CCM-23ABX-U01 (Aeos) Black SECC, Plastic Micro-ATX Computer Case

Just over $260 total. About $335 with the i3 CPU.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

The goal is one, to see how cheap a desktop PC can get, and two, to see how linux distros would work on it. I like to test linux distros, so a really cheap PC with very standard parts (that wouldn't have driver compatibility issues) would be great! Also, I LOVE building computers, so any project where I get to build one is a big plus in my book.

Are there any cool lian-li cases that you would recomend


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

Well Tyree's suggestion would be the one to go with.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

is there an embeded solution that would work?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

Lian-li cases are commonly bland in appearance but good quality and very expensive. 
If you want to spend more on my composed build, go with the i3 CPU.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

This is an embedded solution board: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-C1007UN-D Intel Celeron 1007U Intel NM70 Mini ITX Motherboard/CPU/VGA Combo

What would be a cheap build using this board and a small but as fast as possible non-ssd?

And this case: DIYPC V3Plus-B Black Aluminum Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

You realize that CHEAP parts don't always use NEW technology right? that's why they are cheap.....

If you bought a used computer that was made from quality components , it would be using the same if not newer tech then a terrible low quality new build.

I see zero reason why you are trying to purposely build a bad computer.

None of our team members are going to recommend a single component we wouldn't use ourselves.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

Yeesh... A little harsh don't you think.

Anyways, this bundled solution got exceptional reviews on newegg, as well as the case I selected. The gigabyte and intel are two reliable manufacturers. I am not building a BAD computer, I am building a computer that is very cheap, that will last a few years, to set up in a tight space and surf the web. It'll be a little better than one of the old chromebooks, and give me the ability to use a good linux distro. I was not looking for negativity emosun.

Given the bundled board and CPU, and the DIYPC case, what other parts should I use (PSU, etc.)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*



jengelhart said:


> Given the bundled board and CPU, and the DIYPC case, what other parts should I use (PSU, etc.)


Use the Case and Mobo/CPU bundle you list and add the components that are listed in Post #6.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

Ok, I looked-up some comparisons between the CPU you chose and the embedded one, and yours is much better for the price. My final questions are:

The Celeron G1610 and your chosen mobo fit in this case: DIYPC V3Plus-B Black Aluminum Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

Would you rather pay for the i3 (remember this machine is for testing OSs and web-surfing/word-processing) or pay for a low capacity SSD?

If an SSD, which one?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

no need for an ssd if all your doing is web surfing and word processing. It would be like putting a turbo in a nissan alto. It might make it slightly faster but it wont make it a better car.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

The Celeron G1610 and your chosen mobo fit in this case? - DIYPC V3Plus-B Black Aluminum Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*



jengelhart said:


> Ok, I looked-up some comparisons between the CPU you chose and the embedded one, and yours is much better for the price. My final questions are:
> 
> The Celeron G1610 and your chosen mobo fit in this case: DIYPC V3Plus-B Black Aluminum Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com
> 
> ...


No- Motherboard Compatibility for that case, as described under "Specifications", is Mini-ITX.
The faster CPU would be a much better use of funds than an SSD.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

I recommend this case it's pretty much my staple mATX case recently for builds. Gives you some room too, looks classy and not over the top bling.

HEC Vigilance400 Black 0.5 mm Thickness SGCC MicroATX Mini Tower Computer Case with Dual 8cm Fan, 2x USB2.0, Audio HP400 400W Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

The HEC case costs $40, comes with a junk HEC PSU and has a $19.99 shipping charge.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

I don't get it for the PSU I get it for the case itself I replace the PSU. It was $29.99 when I ordered a batch (6) for myself some time ago. It was also much less shipping I didn't catch that one :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

the word that describes the psu that comes with that case rhymes with hit and imo I wouldn't use it to clean up something that rhymes with hit because I know it wouldn't do a good job.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

Again, I don't buy it for the PSU . It's a super solid case. Very well built. it's actually a ATX/mATX tweener (that means not full mATX nor full ATX but a perfect size.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Cheapest Quality PC Possible*

At $30 the HEC case is a decent buy, at $60 it's ridiculous. Better can be had for considerably less.


----------

